# Shuckins T00B pics



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I have been thinking about this thread for awhile now. Instead of letting that cool "You've been bombed by Shuckins" tube just sit in a box or on a table, I decided to take it traveling far...yet....








The tube has to ride in style!!! No it didn't ride there.








And I had to put it to good use. That was a great smoke (Thanks Shawn)!








Went to my fav B&M...they have a Indian outside the shop real cool!!








That is bowl in the smoke room where everyone puts their bands....I guess that would be a thimble full of the bands from the cigars Shuckins has bombed!! Stay tuned and see where I take the T00B next. Or put pics where you take yours.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

cool pics monte!


----------



## Thund3rball (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it sad that as soon as I saw that Indian I knew exactly where you were at?


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cool. Nice Harley!!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

So glad this thread finally got started!

Looking forward to more pics ladies and gents!


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

This is a cool idea.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

The Shuckins N00B T00B in its glowing glory:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I take my TOOB on every golf outing and must say it is the best carrier I have for single cigars--


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Ok....let me try again, I had all these pics in the message and hit the wrong button. So, some of my riding buddies went to help a guy break in his Brand new 2011 Heritage Soft Tail.








Nice bike....the one in the background is mine...BTW!
So...we decide to take a little ride out to Bandera TX, cool up till about 1100 am...after that not so much. I decide to take my Shuckins T00B with me see if I could get some pics in different places. Didn't take a stick...the only one I have is resting till new years eve and it wouldn't fit in the T00B anyway. So after breakfast at our favorite Taco Place. We take off and someone had to well ....natured called...so they are selling these little bear statues at the first place we stop.








They sell this stuff all over the Hill Country. So we headed on to Bandera where my In-Laws live. My Father-in-Law decided to join us and took us to Camp Verde. Apparently The U.S. Camel Corps were stationed there in the 1850's. Old Camp Verde - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I understand it was an absolute failure.








They have turned it into a gift shop and resturant.








These statues outside the front door and to me at least, they look like Confederate Soldiers.








They have this huge metal scuplture of a camel in the front of the building, I thought the sun rays coming through the camel was cool.








I also liked the arch.








I remembered Ron had recently got some new boots, they would feel right at home here....no Willie and Waylon were not there.








I like this little statue, I am sure it has a story...everything in Texas does. I just don't know what it is.








I hope that dude in the back ground isn't playing hookey from somebody on puff. Anyway a good day and I think the pics came out pretty good.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Partially Deaf said:


> This is a cool idea.


 I thought it would be...little disappointed in the amount of replies though. I figured it would take off.


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

Not much to comment on, other than I like this post. Great pictures!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

This is such a cool idea...I think it will catch on, and your pics turned out great brother....


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> This is such a cool idea...I think it will catch on, and your pics turned out great brother....


 Thanks...I sure hope so!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome ideas here! I gotta bring my Shuckings tube with me on my up-and-coming adventures.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Very nice. Awesome photos.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

those tubes are way cool.Do you get them from buying samples from cigar retail sites? if so which one? I do alot of traveling and it would be fun to shoot some pics.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Awesome ideas here! I gotta bring my Shuckings tube with me on my up-and-coming adventures.


+1, unfortunately I just got back from one... damn


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

nothung said:


> those tubes are way cool.Do you get them from buying samples from cigar retail sites? if so which one? I do alot of traveling and it would be fun to shoot some pics.


 No my young Padawan...be patient and it will come to you! The harder you try to find it the further it will go away from you!!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

More Shuckins T00bs traveling.
















































Hey been out riding and had one of Shuckings T00Bs with me, cool little biker bar out near Luckenbach. Not as Touristy as Luckenbach. Here is the Link.
Hillbillyz Website
If your ever out that way stop by give some business.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

first time seeing this one. Maybe I'll bring it along next time I travel.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice thread and pictures. I still have the tube shuckins bombed to me, and still use it! It is one very handy smoking accessory


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

so funny


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sweet picks. It's kinda like a "Flat Andy" for adults


----------

